# Braid for Saugeye



## kingofamberley

An area I fish for saugeye has many rocks and thus many snags. My 6 lb and 8lb mono don't stand a chance, and many a lure has been lost here. I'm thinking about switching to braided line for this kind of thing. My question is, if I were to upgrade to braided line, do saugeye have the problem of spooking due to braid's visibility? Would a flouro leader be necessary? 
AND
Would a flouro leader defeat the purpouse of having braid (as in, the braid is strong but the flouro would still snap at the knot)? Is it worth it to qet two different kinds of expensive super line (braid AND flouro) to replace mono, or just keep accepting lures lost to snags as a part of fishing? I have very little experience with braid.


----------



## promag

I like the added feeling that braid gives. Also it gives more notice when you snag up. I still loose lures from time to time but there isn't much you can do about it. I have found my percentage of catch ratio come up and also less loss of lures. But there are other factors such as technique of removing snags. As for the floro leader I do suggest to use one in clear water conditions. But if you are using a light lb test it may or may not matter. It's up to the fish. Best of luck.

Promag


----------



## quackpot

I make my own perch rigs and use them when I minnow fish for saugeye. The ones we caught at Indian last weekend were all on braid rigs. The braid that was used was 30lb power pro yellow. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## saugmon

I use spiderwire strictly for trolling. I won't use it much bank fishing.It is stronger,but the chances of your rod breaking trying to free a snag is greater.Saugeye and snags go hand in hand.

In the muddy waters of indian, I've used gray and moss green spiderwire. 20# on my last setup but have 4 new depthmasters loaded with 30#-moss green and still pulled out eyes in september.The saugeye don't mind the color. I even have some of the original white spiderwire loaded on one of my shimano's.It was excellent for drifting for saugeye in Erie many years ago.I wished I had that stuff back in the early 80's.

speedyr uses yellow powerpro and had good results this season.


----------



## plinder

I fish the great miami river for sauger/saugeye with stick-style crankbaits. Used braid this year for the first time, and noticed no difference.

I fished the ohio river for sauger/saugeye with blade baits and jigging spoons. Used braid this year for the first time, and noticed no difference. We caught in excess of 100 Sunday.


----------



## Dandrews

I use10# Power Pro in the Great Miami, sometimes I use a Floro leader and sometimes I don't. I get more casting distance and I seem to loose fewer lures with the braid; it's also more sensitive than mono.


----------



## treefrog

saugmon said:


> I use spiderwire strictly for trolling. I won't use it much bank fishing.It is stronger,but the chances of your rod breaking trying to free a snag is greater.Saugeye and snags go hand in hand.
> 
> Just hold your spool and pull straight back.You can flip rocks over,pull out of wood or just bend your hook without fear of snapping your rod.
> I use 20lb braid in moss color.Straight braid for vertical blade baits and braid with about 2 ft mono leader for crank stick baits for a little shock absorber.Floro is no good around snags nicks to easy and like braid has no stretch.Just set your drag a little looser than normal so you dont pull the hook out of the fishes mouth.


----------



## catchin_eyes

I use suffix 832 and love it. I've yet to see a need for me to use a leader in my fishing applications. I also use a looser drag since the line has no stretch.


----------



## kingofamberley

What kind of knot do you guys tie with braid? I almost always use a trilene knot for any fishing application, though for smaller flies where double threading is not possible, I may use an improved clinch. I've heard knot slippage can be a problem with braid but the trilene is pretty sturdy.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## promag

Palomar

Promag


----------



## sherman51

i went bass fishing back in the summer. i bought some sufix 832 in 20 lb and had no problem with the bass being line shy. my nephew was using 6 lb mono and did take a few more fish than me. but he was able to get around the lake better than me. i just came to the corner of the dam. we both fished there and caught a couple of fish each. then he started fishing across the dam, and i followed. i got to the 1st stick ups and thats where i did all my fishing. he moved on over to the other side where there was alot of cover. he got 13 keepers and a few little throw backs. i got 10 good keepers and got the biggest 2 fish. i didnt use a leader.

the whole purpose of using a floro leader is because the fish cant see the line. so you can use alittle heavier leader with floro. try fishing without a leader, if you think its not working try a 12 to 15 lb floro leader. this heavier line should work for you. i use a 20 floro leader up on erie in the central basin. it seems to work just fine for me.

i use the improved clinch knot for tieing braid or even mono. you can tie the floro to your braid using a blood knot or a uni to uni. they both seem to work well for me. good luck.
sherman


----------



## kingofamberley

Hey Sherman, I like the idea of a heavy flouro leader. Hey I thought of something else, I like to throw jerk baits for saugeye, does anyone use braid for jerkbaits? I feel like the fact that braid floats would mess with the action of the stick.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## kingofamberley

If only my reel had two spools haha. Does anyone know where to get extra spools for a spinning Pflueger President?


----------



## Saugeyefisher

kingofamberley said:


> Hey Sherman, I like the idea of a heavy flouro leader. Hey I thought of something else, I like to throw jerk baits for saugeye, does anyone use braid for jerkbaits? I feel like the fact that braid floats would mess with the action of the stick.
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Most everyone around me throwing sticks is useing braid. I dont,but most everyone else I talk to does.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

kingofamberley said:


> If only my reel had two spools haha. Does anyone know where to get extra spools for a spinning Pflueger President?


Can try these guys. found on Google.

http://forums.ozarkanglers.com/topic/29234-spare-pflueger-president-spinning-spools/


----------



## Dandrews

promag said:


> Palomar
> 
> Promag


The best knot, very simple to tie...even when your hands are freezing cold.


----------



## treefrog

promag said:


> Palomar
> 
> Promag


+1 always..


----------



## Shad Rap

If tied correctly it will not snap at the knot...I've actually had trouble breaking off and when it snaps its never at the knot...I like the flouro leader.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

There's a San Diego jam knot in 8lb diameter braid that I broke off pulling on a snag. Braid clearly broke before anything gave with the knot.

Here's another.. This break off was a brand new smack tackle gizz-3


----------



## kingofamberley

Shad Rap said:


> I've actually had trouble breaking off


That is what I'm worried about, because sometimes you just need to break the line. The sensitivity though sounds great.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

kingofamberley said:


> That is what I'm worried about, because sometimes you just need to break the line. The sensitivity though sounds great.


Ohh it'll break.. Hold the spool and pull straight back holding the rod straight at the snag. You have to try it bud.


----------



## kingofamberley

At this point, the only thing stopping me from trying is the onset of cold weather. I've heard braid is no good when frosty. (that and I'm not too sure if my rod guides are built for it)


----------

